# trouble uninstalling Symantec



## daleryan (May 15, 2008)

I am convinced Symantec is causing me problems, but it is not listed in 'my programs' for me to delete. How can I get rid of it?

if I am in the wrong forum, please direct me otherwise...THANKS


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

daleryan,

What Symantec product are you trying to uninstall? Go to:

http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039?OpenDocument

Select and download the appropriate "removal tool" for the Symantec product in question.

- John


----------



## daleryan (May 15, 2008)

Symantec Endpoint Protection and Liveupdate

not sure which heading/link that would fall under your provided link.

thanks for looking!!!


----------

